# Someone please buy this



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Traynor YBA-1 Bass Master 50W and Peavey 412FC 4x12 Cabinet | Amps & Pedals | Hamilton | Kijiji


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

No


----------



## Markus 1 (Feb 1, 2019)

Chitmo said:


> No



HAHA

Not mine BTW


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Markus 1 said:


> Traynor YBA-1 Bass Master 50W and Peavey 412FC 4x12 Cabinet | Amps & Pedals | Hamilton | Kijiji


I'd love to! But I'm not local....


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

If I could, I would. I could add it to the unintentional 70s Traynor "collection" I seem to have going. What's wrong with adding another?!?


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

If I hadn't just blown my guitar budget ...


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I'd buy the amp, but not the cab.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

colchar said:


> I'd buy the amp, but not the cab.


You could easily unload that cab for $100-150 (prob more if you parted it out - unloaded and sell speakers seperately and they're decent) and still have a good deal on the head despite the changed out grille cloth.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Granny Gremlin said:


> You could easily unload that cab for $100-150 (more if you parted it out - unloaded and sell speakers seperately) and still have a good deal on the head despite the changed out grille cloth.



True, but you're failing to take laziness into account 

Hell, I still have a road case that I don't need sitting here beacuse I can't be arsed to post an ad for it.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

LOL; I suspected as much ( feeling that myself)


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

This would make me think about it 
_Has been put away for 15 years. Time to clear out. Sold as-is._


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

The peavey cab might even have half decent Eminence drivers in it.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I've been eyeing it since Sunday night, but I'm too far! If it's still there on Friday I might send my brother in law to get it for me lol


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

laristotle said:


> This would make me think about it
> _Has been put away for 15 years. Time to clear out. Sold as-is._


Nothing a test drive won't take care of. Sure variac slow start is optimal, but if it smokes it's not exactly your problem is it?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I emailed the guy about the amp but he hasn't responded.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

colchar said:


> I emailed the guy about the amp but he hasn't responded.


Me too. Tried yesterday evening and nothing yet


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

I’ve messaged him twice about an item in another one of his ads (“I’ll take it, when can I pick it up?”). 

Crickets.


----------

